# A concern about forum staffing



## The Wolven (Aug 17, 2022)

Alright so, I understand that this is a small forum and people have lives. However, I believe we either need more admins/mods that are active on the forum. There was a major argument that really should have been taken care of by now (it’s the second time something ridiculous like this has happened). I don’t mean any disrespect towards our current staff either. You guys are awesome. 

I came here from a much larger forum and there were moss that were usually active. They were quick to step in when any debate was no longer respectful or rules were broken. We need something like this on a smaller scale at least. Just a few people who are active enough on the forum (and can act professionally without bias) to keep it an enjoyable place.


----------



## agent A (Aug 17, 2022)

not to mention the slurs and stuff tossed around in irrelevant threads
i messaged Peter


----------



## brytewolf (Aug 18, 2022)

I'm certainly getting enough messages from admin about becoming a contributing member, so they have time for that. Just not time to shut down off topic/disrespectful messages.

It's not like this forum has a lot of activity that would require loads of time to check that everything is still a-okay.


----------



## The Wolven (Aug 18, 2022)

Yeah, but it would be nice just to have a trustworthy member or two who has the power to shut down arguments or give warnings. After the forum was sold, it seems like we rarely hear from the admins outside of asking for donations.


----------



## brytewolf (Aug 18, 2022)

That doesn't seem surprising to me at all, sadly. It would definitely be nice to have someone doing actual mod-ly duties. I'd hardly consider paying money for a forum that doesn't have something like that actively in place, especially considering the ones I frequent who aren't asking for funds provide those services already.


----------



## The Wolven (Aug 18, 2022)

brytewolf said:


> That doesn't seem surprising to me at all, sadly. It would definitely be nice to have someone doing actual mod-ly duties. I'd hardly consider paying money for a forum that doesn't have something like that actively in place, especially considering the ones I frequent who aren't asking for funds provide those services already.


It is sad how little the owners likely care about this forum. I also have no interest in supporting this forum until we can get some kind of proper system up and running. This place deserves to be run by the people who actually care about whether or not the forum owners do.


----------



## brytewolf (Aug 18, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> It is sad how little the owners likely care about this forum. I also have no interest in supporting this forum until we can get some kind of proper system up and running. This place deserves to be run by the people who actually care about whether or not the forum owners do.


The forum owners don't seem to care about the content here, sadly. They didn't open the forum out of a love for these weird little bugs. I understand that forum hosting takes a certain amount of money each month, and members being willing/able to assist can certainly help balance that out (along with whatever ad revenue they generate). But this place is not large, and the coding is old so it can't take up that much space. It certainly doesn't warrant pestering members. They can at least provide the basic functions required of forums - other than the hosting.


----------



## The Wolven (Aug 18, 2022)

brytewolf said:


> The forum owners don't seem to care about the content here, sadly. They didn't open the forum out of a love for these weird little bugs. I understand that forum hosting takes a certain amount of money each month, and members being willing/able to assist can certainly help balance that out (along with whatever ad revenue they generate). But this place is not large, and the coding is old so it can't take up that much space. It certainly doesn't warrant pestering members. They can at least provide the basic functions required of forums - other than the hosting.


It seems the best thing we can do is enforce basic decency around ourselves by holding people accountable.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Aug 18, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> Alright so, I understand that this is a small forum and people have lives. However, I believe we either need more admins/mods that are active on the forum. There was a major argument that really should have been taken care of by now (it’s the second time something ridiculous like this has happened). I don’t mean any disrespect towards our current staff either. You guys are awesome.
> 
> I came here from a much larger forum and there were moss that were usually active. They were quick to step in when any debate was no longer respectful or rules were broken. We need something like this on a smaller scale at least. Just a few people who are active enough on the forum (and can act professionally without bias) to keep it an enjoyable place.


Why don't you volunteer for the job?


----------



## agent A (Aug 18, 2022)

Introvertebrate said:


> Why don't you volunteer for the job?


i mean technically i'm a mod but i need to be an admin to delete the smut a certain someone has bestowed upon us recently


----------



## Introvertebrate (Aug 18, 2022)

agent A said:


> i mean technically i'm a mod but i need to be an admin to delete the smut a certain someone has bestowed upon us recently


Then they should grant you that right.


----------



## Orin (Aug 18, 2022)

Please do not respond to inappropriate content. Just report it.


----------



## agent A (Aug 18, 2022)

Orin said:


> Please do not respond to inappropriate content. Just report it.


thank you for cleaning up the forum!


----------



## The Wolven (Aug 18, 2022)

Introvertebrate said:


> Why don't you volunteer for the job?


Honestly I would love to but I’d have to be able to have the power to do it lol. I do admit I went overboard in entertaining the current situation I had. Could have been handled better. 

Also I doubt the old members on here would really want someone as new as me to moderate the forums.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 19, 2022)

This used to be a really active forum. Dont know what happened. People went onto something else I guess.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Aug 19, 2022)

hibiscusmile said:


> This used to be a really active forum. Dont know what happened. People went onto something else I guess.


Forums in general have become less active. Folks have moved to FB I hear. I prefer forums.


----------



## Orin (Aug 20, 2022)

hibiscusmile said:


> This used to be a really active forum. Dont know what happened. People went onto something else I guess.


FB killed the forums because these cost money and time but on FB anybody can make their own forum with zero cost and time. This happened in the past and the free version eventually started charging after they killed everything paid.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Aug 20, 2022)

Orin said:


> FB killed the forums because these cost money and time but on FB anybody can make their own forum with zero cost and time. This happened in the past and the free version eventually started charging after they killed everything paid.


I prefer forums when it comes to special interest groups. You can find everything you need in one place. I'm sure there's informative stuff on FB, but it seems to be scattered all over. Either that or I just don't know a good way to find it.


----------



## Synapze (Aug 20, 2022)

The biggest problem with so many of the FB forums is that you have to join FB to use them. LOL. I don't use FB so I had to create a fake profile just to respond to an invite. The forum I joined shut down a few days later.  
Plus, you have to be careful when using using the words, buy or sell... FB has their marketplace rules and will want their cut if they suspect anyone is making money. They actively scan for those words and others that indicate buying or selling activity... including PMs. Pages often just disappear overnight or get shut down by FB for whatever reason. 

Forums like this are great for data retention. I doubt you'll ever find a FB group that will last as long as this forum. 

This forum has been here longer than many of the folks who use it.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Aug 20, 2022)

I browse through the FB Marketplace every now and then. Searching for folks in my area selling used pet supplies. Aquariums/terrariums, etc. I haven't purchased anything though.


----------



## OrchidMantis (Aug 25, 2022)

We are open to more Moderators, if you are interested PM me.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Aug 25, 2022)

Rebecca for President.


----------



## The Wolven (Aug 25, 2022)

President Rebecca!!!


----------



## Introvertebrate (Aug 25, 2022)

Throw your hat in the ring Wolven.


----------



## agent A (Aug 25, 2022)

i PMd too


----------



## The Wolven (Aug 25, 2022)

Introvertebrate said:


> Throw your hat in the ring Wolven.


Already did.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 26, 2022)

Things are gonna change in this country when I am elected!


----------



## Introvertebrate (Aug 26, 2022)

hibiscusmile said:


> Things are gonna change in this country when I am elected!


You go girl.


----------



## The Wolven (Aug 26, 2022)

hibiscusmile said:


> Things are gonna change in this country when I am elected!


Does everyone get cookies?


----------



## Introvertebrate (Aug 26, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> Does everyone get cookies?


Life, liberty, and complimentary maggots.


----------



## The Wolven (Aug 26, 2022)

Introvertebrate said:


> Life, liberty, and complimentary maggots.


Complimentary pupae preferably. I have brats to feed, and the picky ones only eat flies.


----------



## agent A (Aug 26, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> Complimentary pupae preferably. I have brats to feed, and the picky ones only eat flies.


well i personally get the maggots, pupate out half of them, and store the rest in the fridge because maggots store for longer than pupae
it's much easier on my ADHD brain to order a boatload of maggots once a month and stagger the pupating than to order weekly


----------



## Introvertebrate (Aug 26, 2022)

agent A said:


> well i personally get the maggots, pupate out half of them, and store the rest in the fridge because maggots store for longer than pupae
> it's much easier on my ADHD brain to order a boatload of maggots once a month and stagger the pupating than to order weekly


Is it generally easier to just go the fly route, as opposed to feeders that are more conducive to home culturing, like crickets, roaches, waxworms, etc?


----------



## agent A (Aug 26, 2022)

Introvertebrate said:


> Is it generally easier to just go the fly route, as opposed to feeders that are more conducive to home culturing, like crickets, roaches, waxworms, etc?


you can culture flies...


----------



## Introvertebrate (Aug 26, 2022)

agent A said:


> you can culture flies...


I figured it might get stinky indoors. I'll have to review your video on that.


----------



## agent A (Aug 26, 2022)

Introvertebrate said:


> I figured it might get stinky indoors. I'll have to review your video on that.


housefly culturing isn't stinky, but don't culture bottleflies indoors!!!!!


----------



## Introvertebrate (Aug 26, 2022)

agent A said:


> housefly culturing isn't stinky, but don't culture bottleflies indoors!!!!!


Got it. Thanks.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 27, 2022)

OH YEAH!


----------



## OrchidMantis (Sep 5, 2022)

I have not received any PMs/Conversations from anyone wishing to help out by becoming a moderator. 
I have checked the moderator logs and they are moderating. But we still could check out anyone else that has the time to spend here and help keep the threads in line.


----------



## The Wolven (Sep 6, 2022)

Odd. I sent you a PM about becoming a moderator. @OrchidMantis


----------



## Lola the Carolina Mantis (Sep 11, 2022)

OrchidMantis said:


> We are open to more Moderators, if you are interested PM me.


I could help. I've been moderating for a decade.


----------

